# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: بر عکس شدن تاریخ در متن حروفی

## mjlctr

سلام 
  من با #c و crystal report .net کارمی کنم (vs 2008 ) یک فیلد متنی دارم که یک پاراگراف در خود دارد که تشکیل شده از حرف و تاریخ و عدد اما در نمایش تارخ برعکس می خورد چکار کنم که بهتر باشد مثلا تاریخ 12/05/1389 را به صورت 1389/05/12 نمایش می دهد با تشکر

----------


## mostafa_mgsoft

سلام دوست عزيز
فكر مي كنم روي گزينه ي رايت تو لفت (right to left) كار كني مشكل حل ميشه

----------


## mjlctr

با تشكر ولي مشكل حل نمي شود و پيچيده تر از اينهاست اگر كسي مي تونه كمك كنه ممنون مي شم.

----------


## Rocker

از فونتهای فارسی ای که با B شروع میشن مثله B Nazanin استفاده کردی ؟

----------


## sh2007

براي عددهاازفونت بدراستفاده كن

----------


## in_chand_nafar

متاسفانه اين مشكل حل نميشه. بهتر اينه كه تاريخ رو بين دو تا | قرار دهيد. مانند |1389/01/01|. اينجوري تاريخو درست نشون ميده
بايد به كاربراتم گوشزد كني

----------


## sh2007

> متاسفانه اين مشكل حل نميشه. بهتر اينه كه تاريخ رو بين دو تا | قرار دهيد. مانند |1389/01/01|. اينجوري تاريخو درست نشون ميده
> بايد به كاربراتم گوشزد كني


كار نشد نداره 
مي تونه قبل از ثبت تاريخ رو برعكس ذخيره كنه بعد موقع فراخواني درست نشون بده و نبايد كاربر را با اين مورد درگير كنيم از كيفيت برنامه كاسته مي شه

----------


## mn_zandy63

سلام دوست من،
یه نمونه از متنی که داری رو بذار اینجا ببینیم، در عین حال احتمالا با گذاشتن یه دونه کاراکتر کنترلی RLE ابتدای پاراگرافت داخل گزارش در هنگام نمایش، مشکلت حل میشه.

موفق باشی.

----------


## mjlctr

سلام اين يك تست درباره 1389/05/21 مي باشد در محيط گزارشگيري crystal report با تشكر

----------


## yasser_beiraghi

با سلام
دوست عزيز من هم همين مشکل رو داشتم . اينکه از کاربر بخواين تاريخ رو بر عکس وارد کنه تا موقع گزارش درست نمايش داده بشه مطمئنا از کيفيت و اعتماد کاربر کم مي شه. من با کد اين کار و کردم . يعني قبل از اينکه گزارش بخاد لود بشه تاريخ رو توي تکست پيدا ميکنم و اونو بر عکس مي کنم . فعلا مشکل خاصي ندارم.اميدوارم راه بهتري وجود داشته باشه.

----------


## mpmsoft

این چه کاریه که از کاربر بخواین تاریخ رو برعکس بزنه شما یک فرمول فیلد بساز و توی اون تاریخ رو برعکس کن
از این کد استفاده کن
iif({Parvaneh.تاريخ تمديد}>{Parvaneh.تاريخ صدور},mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ تمديد},9,2) & mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ تمديد} ,5,4) & mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ تمديد} ,1,4),mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ صدور},9,2) & mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ صدور},5,4) & mid({Parvaneh.تاريخ صدور},1,4))

----------


## yasser_beiraghi

جناب مهندس من هم همينو خدمت دوستمون عرض کردم.عصباني نشيد لطفاً.
با تشکر

----------


## mpggcobol

select Convert(char(10),YourDate ) from Your TBL

----------


## mustafa13

سلام
دوستان شما تنظيمات لنگوج را چك كرديد.

----------

